# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  В Израиле изобрели оральные контрацептивы для мужчин

## Irina

*ИЕРУСАЛИМ, 28 июня 2010. Мужскую альтернативу женским оральным противозачаточным препаратам нашли израильские ученые.*

Как передает портал Innovanews, таблетка работает, удаляя из спермы белок, который требуется, чтобы женщина забеременела.

Разработанный препарат необходимо будет принимать раз в три месяца. Такой периодичности будет вполне достаточно, ведь по результатам опросов женщины ни за что не положились бы на мужчин в вопросах предохранения, если бы тем необходимо было принимать противозачаточные пилюли ежедневно.

«Таблетка, которую мы создаем, подарит мужчинам радость секса без последствий», — заключил Хаим Брейтбарт из университета Бар-Илан.

Напомним, весной 2008 года ученые из университета Сиднея доказали, что сочетание определенных гормонов может стать эффективным, безопасным и обратимо действующим препаратом контрацепции для мужчин. Тестостерон и другие мужские половые гормоны отрицательно влияют на репродуктивные функции мужчины. При этом прогестины или гестогены (подкласс стероидных гормонов) в организме мужчин не вырабатываются.

Но, как выяснили биологи, их комбинация подавляет выработку спермы у мужчин гораздо эффективнее и, кроме того, быстрее, чем один тестостерон. Таким образом, впервые ученые заговорили о реально работающей гормональной контрацепции для мужчин. «Такая терапия снижает выделение спермы до уровня сопоставимого с безопасным для большинства мужчин. Концентрация сперматозоидов при приеме гормонов достигает такого же уровня, как после операции стерилизации», — отметил профессор Питер Лю.

Лю и коллеги также пришли к выводу, что у белых мужчин эффект наступает быстрее, но при этом он немного не дотягивает до уровня цветных мужчин. Молодые люди (с меньшим уровнем тестостерона) также «реагируют» на контрацептивы быстрее.

----------


## Sanych

В сперме мильоны шустриков. И если хотя бы в одном не удалится.... Потом, сюрприз будет

----------


## Irina

Стрёмно, пока не будет опробовано в течении хотя бы лет пяти на разных людях

----------

